# US Regions and Abbreviations Guide



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

AL Alabama 

AK Alaska 

AZ Arizona 

AR Arkansas



CA California

CO Colorado

CT Connecticut



DE Delaware



FLFlorida



GA Georgia



HI Hawaii



ID Idaho

ILIllinois

IN Indiana

IA Iowa



KS Kansas

KY Kentucky



LA Louisiana



ME Maine

MD Maryland

MA Massachusetts

MI Michigan

MN Minnesota

MS Mississippi

MO Missouri

MT Montana



NB Nebraska

NV Nevada

Nh New Hampshire

NJ New Jersey

NM New Mexico

NY New York

NC North Carolina

ND North Dakota



OH Ohio

OK Oklahoma

OR Oregon



PA Pennsylvania


RI Rhode Island



SC South Carolina

SD South Dakota




TN Tennessee

TX Texas



UT Utah



VT Vermont

VA Virginia



WA Washington

WV West Virginia

WI Wisconsin

WY Wyoming

http://www.shgresources.com/us/symbols/names/


----------

